# PS5 Jailbreak maybe coming soon



## spoggi (May 30, 2022)

Here is a video from today. Making this post just to keep hope in PS5 owners waiting for a jailbreak


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 19, 2022)

lets hope the find something similar for 4.50


----------



## schatzi24 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah great and soon came FTP for PS5


----------



## schatzi24 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## schatzi24 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hope sleirsgoevy release this Month a full Kernel Exploit for 4.03 PS5.
Is out Firmware 6.00 and only small people have a old firmware amd Sony allowed to hack the PS5


----------



## kimitoboku101 (Sep 14, 2022)

=))) hope 4.05 PS5 


schatzi24 said:


> Hope sleirsgoevy release this Month a full Kernel Exploit for 4.03 PS5.
> Is out Firmware 6.00 and only small people have a old firmware amd Sony allowed to hack the PS5


----------



## schatzi24 (Sep 15, 2022)

https://wololo.net/2022/09/15/mast1...hed-userland-exploit-within-the-ps2-emulator/


----------



## raxadian (Sep 15, 2022)

Relevant: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022...-ps5-exploit-that-is-essentially-unpatchable/


----------



## schatzi24 (Sep 21, 2022)

https://wololo.net/2022/09/21/thefl...el-exploit-in-new-disclosure-ipv6-socket-uaf/


----------



## schatzi24 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Leon90xs (Sep 23, 2022)

is there any way to know what software version a ps5 has by seeing the box code?


----------



## schatzi24 (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## schatzi24 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ImSoHandsome (Sep 29, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


>



Does it mean anything?


----------



## Leon90xs (Sep 29, 2022)

But wich version of ps5?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

Leon90xs said:


> But wich version of ps5?


It would have to be a disc version on low enough firmware, but my understanding is that you'll only be able to use homebrew, no game backups.


----------



## ComradeADHDroadblock (Sep 30, 2022)

Leon90xs said:


> is there any way to know what software version a ps5 has by seeing the box code?


Outside NA, yes. Inside NA, the 1115A + is a gamble. My 1115A is FW 4.03; ordered direct from Sony ≈ mid Jan '22 and got extremely lucky.


----------

